# What are these cameras and lenses worth?



## tzastin (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey i have some older film camera's and lenses I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they are worth and where I may be able to sell them. Here is a list of the cameras and lenses that I have. Thanks in advance for the help. Much appreciated.

2 NIKON EM CAMERA'S
1 MC QUANTARAY AUTO ZOOM 85-210mm f:3.8 MACRO LENS
1 Nikon 200mm f/4 NIKKOR-Q LENS
1 NIKON NIKKOR AUTO 135mm f/3.5 LENS
1 NIKON EL-NIKKOR 50mm f/4 LENS
1 NIKON MICRO NIKKOR P AUTO 55mm f/3.5


----------



## tzastin (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey i have some older film camera's and lenses I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they are worth and where I may be able to sell them. Here is a list of the cameras and lenses that I have. Thanks in advance for the help. Much appreciated.

2 NIKON EM CAMERA'S
1 MC QUANTARAY AUTO ZOOM 85-210mm f:3.8 MACRO LENS
1 Nikon 200mm f/4 NIKKOR-Q LENS
1 NIKON NIKKOR AUTO 135mm f/3.5 LENS
1 NIKON EL-NIKKOR 50mm f/4 LENS
1 NIKON MICRO NIKKOR P AUTO 55mm f/3.5


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nikon EM--$30 each
85-210--$10...maybe
200--$30'ish
135--$150
50--$30
55--$80


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

craigslist, Ebay.. or even post them here at a decent price! you might get a bite.  I would check COMPLETED LISTINGS on Ebay to find what they are actually selling for,,,


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2013)

Answer: not that much. KEH.com will buy "some" cameras from users/owners. The EM was always a low-cost body. The Quantaray zoom is worth $20. The Nikkor Q, the 135/3.5, and the 55/P Micro are all probably pre-AI--UNLESS they were updated and modified back in the 1980's era... the enlarger lens is still usable on the handful of enlargers still in use...my honest feeling, if you got $250 for the entire lot, you'd be doing great!!!! I am assuming 'average, user' conditiuon of ALL these lenses.

Keep in mind that the prices a BIG,big company can command are higher than what things are worth in say, Dubuque, or Minneapolis, or Fort Worth, or Seattle... "real-world" prices are typically lower than those at the Big Five web dealers; however, let's say the 200mm f/4 Q-Nikkor is 99.5% immaculate, as in Mint +, and a Nikon collector wants an immaculate, Mint +, yet somewhat old Nikkor-Q- 200mm lens...well, you might get $150 just for that one,single lens. From that one, single buyer!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 24, 2013)

Put them on an eBay auction with no reserve--youll get what they're worth.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2013)

We are not allowed to cross-post in multiple forums to gain attention.

So the 2 threads you started have been merged into this one thread.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 24, 2013)

You wont get much listing them in a digital photography forum. Ebay *may* get you a few bucks, but not likely if you don't know what they are and how to describe them properly. Try listing them on a film photography forum, or a used camera dealer. KEH is the standard go to, but there's also other places like Don's Used Cameras in Dallas, TX. You might also check out used camera shows in your area.


----------



## tzastin (Jan 26, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> Nikon EM--$30 each
> 85-210--$10...maybe
> 200--$30'ish
> 135--$150
> ...




Thank you. This helps a lot.


----------



## tzastin (Jan 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> craigslist, Ebay.. or even post them here at a decent price! you might get a bite.  I would check COMPLETED LISTINGS on Ebay to find what they are actually selling for,,,




Thanks. Good idea. I'll check to see what they're selling for on there.


----------



## tzastin (Jan 26, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Answer: not that much. KEH.com will buy "some" cameras from users/owners. The EM was always a low-cost body. The Quantaray zoom is worth $20. The Nikkor Q, the 135/3.5, and the 55/P Micro are all probably pre-AI--UNLESS they were updated and modified back in the 1980's era... the enlarger lens is still usable on the handful of enlargers still in use...my honest feeling, if you got $250 for the entire lot, you'd be doing great!!!! I am assuming 'average, user' conditiuon of ALL these lenses.
> 
> Keep in mind that the prices a BIG,big company can command are higher than what things are worth in say, Dubuque, or Minneapolis, or Fort Worth, or Seattle... "real-world" prices are typically lower than those at the Big Five web dealers; however, let's say the 200mm f/4 Q-Nikkor is 99.5% immaculate, as in Mint +, and a Nikon collector wants an immaculate, Mint +, yet somewhat old Nikkor-Q- 200mm lens...well, you might get $150 just for that one,single lens. From that one, single buyer!




Thanks a lot. Very helpful. I'll check that sight you mentioned. The cameras and a couple of lenses are in 'average user' condition and a few of the lenses are brand new in the box. Thanks again.


----------



## tzastin (Jan 26, 2013)

djacobox372 said:


> Put them on an eBay auction with no reserve--youll get what they're worth.




Ok nice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tzastin (Jan 26, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> You wont get much listing them in a digital photography forum. Ebay *may* get you a few bucks, but not likely if you don't know what they are and how to describe them properly. Try listing them on a film photography forum, or a used camera dealer. KEH is the standard go to, but there's also other places like Don's Used Cameras in Dallas, TX. You might also check out used camera shows in your area.




Thanks a lot. I'll search for some film forums and check out KEH that you mentioned. Much appreciated.


----------

